# Australian customs



## bleedRWB (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been researching peptides now for several months. 

Ive done a search of the forum but there doesn't appear to be a definitive  answer. Shipping to Australia through the likes of WP and Extreme, what are the chances of receiving the goods?

I realise that our customs here are incredibly strict, but im wondering if the chems are shipped stealthily enough to get through, or would i just be completely wasting my money?


----------



## bleedRWB (Jul 16, 2011)

Just to answer my own question. i found a mob  - Ergopep.
I ordered from them and received my goods just over two weeks later. I'm pretty stoked as i figured they wouldnt arrive.

I havent tried their stuff yet as im still waiting for my Bac Water to arrive from another source (ar-r), but from my investigation nobody has had a problem with these guys.

Just thought id help out other fellow Aussies suffering the same problem i was.


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 16, 2011)

Posting here about Aust customs isn't gonna help anybody, especially Australians who enjoy the benefits of the bobybuilding lifestyle.


----------



## bleedRWB (Jul 16, 2011)

You can suggest a better place to post a source which ships research chemicals to australia then?


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 16, 2011)

boondawg said:


> You can suggest a better place to post a source which ships research chemicals to australia then?



With your 3 posts, no.


----------



## Dersh (Jul 31, 2011)

All posting issues aside I'd be keen to hear about the quality from these guys mentioned above as they seam very cheap.


----------



## booze (Aug 2, 2011)

boondawg said:


> You can suggest a better place to post a source which ships research chemicals to australia then?


 
what did u order?


----------



## bleedRWB (Aug 2, 2011)

Still not sure on the quality as I'm yet to start on them.

Ghrp-6 and the cjc 1295 w/o dac.

Took about 20 days from the day I ordered to get to Canberra. But they didn't have credit card facilities a month ago so I had to pay via Western union which took a little longer to get the cash across.


----------



## booze (Aug 3, 2011)

20 days is about standard


----------



## dimz (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice , gud to hear , ill order rp-6 as well but i need them insulin 100U needles where can i get them ???? im not gonna hit up the methadone clinic fuck that


----------

